# Bốn Bước Làm Đẹp Trang Sức Tại Nhà



## Huythanh.jewelry (1 Tháng một 2016)

*Để trang sức của bạn luôn bóng đẹp và tỏa sáng như mới thì cách tốt nhất là khoảng vài tháng bạn nên mang trang sức của mình tớiHuy Thanh Jewelry để làm mới. Tuy nhiên, có thể chỉ cần một vài thao tác đơn giản và thuận tiện dưới đây, bạn đã có thể tự chăm sóc và làm đẹp cho món đồ trang sức của mình ngay tại nhà vào bất cứ khoảng thời gian nào mà hiệu quả vẫn rất cao.*

*Bước 1*: Hòa một chút nước rửa chén vào một bát nước ấm để chuẩn bị làm đẹp trang sức nếu thời gian của bạn không cho phép.




*Bước 2*: Ngâm đồ trang sức mà bạn cần làm sạch vào bát nước dung dịch ở trên khoảng chừng 10 phút, sau đó dùng một chiếc bàn chải mềm để chà sạch bề mặt và các khe kẽ trên trang sức.
*
Bước 3*: Rửa sạch lại trang sức bằng nước ấm. Bạn lưu ý là nước phải thật sạch và không có bụi bẩn. 




*Bước 4*: Lau khô trang sức bằng một miếng vải mềm hoặc tốt nhất là bằng một chiếc khăn bông nhỏ. Bạn phải cầm ở mặt trong hoặc phía sau của trang sức và lau thật khô. Sau đó dùng máy sấy tóc để sấy trang sức cho đến khi trang sức khô và tỏa sáng lấp lánh. Tuyệt đối không để nước sót lại trên bề mặt của chúng vì hơi ẩm sẽ làm mất độ sáng bóng, ảnh hưởng đến chất lượng của trang sức. 

Như vậy, chỉ với một vài thao tác đơn giản, và nhanh chóng ở trên, Huy Thanh Jewelry đã hướng dẫn bạn cách làm sạch trang sức sáng đẹp như mới mà không cần phải sử dụng đến bất kỳ một loại dung dịch tẩy trang sức chuyên dụng nào.

*HUY THANH JEWLERY*
Showroom 1: 10 Đội Cấn - Ba Đình - Hà Nội - 04. 38232351
Showroom 2: 135 Hàng Bạc - Hoàn Kiếm - Hà Nội - 04. 39264656
Showroom 3: 204 Nguyễn Văn Linh - Thanh Khê - Đà Nẵng - 05 113 747 068
Email: huythanh2710@gmail.com -Website: htj.com.vn - Hotline: 0943091991
*Huy Thành Jewelry – Trang Sức Cho Mọi Người *.*Hotline: 0943091991-Website: http://htj.com.vn/*
Showroom 1: 10 Đội Cấn - Ba Đình - Hà Nội - 04. 38232351
Showroom 2: 135 Hàng Bạc - Hoàn Kiếm - Hà Nội - 04. 39264656
Showroom 3: 204 Nguyễn Văn Linh - Thanh Khê - Đà Nẵng - 05 113 747 068


----------



## ga36 (20 Tháng một 2016)

Cảm ơn chủ top chia sẻ kinh nghiệm làm đẹp trang sức tại nhà hem đúng là tuyệt chiêu làm sáng mới trang sức luôn đó. Mình về phải lấy trang sức của mình ra làm mới ngay lập tức mới đc. :-bd:-bd:-bd


----------



## thienthandangyeu (4 Tháng hai 2016)

hay quá thế là ko cần phải đem ra quán vẫn làm mới ngon lành


----------

